

Y Combinator Challenge #19 - Application and/or data hosting - drm237
http://astartupaday.wordpress.com/2008/08/15/y-combinator-challenge-19-application-andor-data-hosting/

======
inklesspen
How are you going to handle security? If I'm sending my files to your
UniversalAPI server, and then you forward them on to S3, are they stored in my
account or yours?

~~~
briansmith
The whole point is convenience; signing up for S3 would be inconvenient for
the user, so it would be the provider's account.

